# Bow Shop?



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

What bow shop do you recommend?

(live in Friendswood.)


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery

http://sfarchery.com/


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

X2. I am new to bow hunting this year and they help me a ton. Lots of people on this board recommended it to me


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I just dropped $1000 at Santa Fe archery. 
They have a great selection and good prices. They were not real helpful with the set up. Not very helpful for the novice. 

The lady working there was exceptionally nice and helped me select arrows and broad-heads.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I found they are so busy that they dont know if they are coming or going... You just have to get their attention. and they will help

dont be shy... just step up and be heard!!!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I go to Triple Edge. They have always done me right.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Santa Fe is probably the closest to you and they have an excellent reputation.

The guys at Triple edge do as well.

I go to the Bow Zone, because it is the closest to me and the customer service just can not be beat. Joey, Richard, and the guys there go way out of the way to help. I recently sent a woman down there who was just getting started. They helped her set up her bow (she did not buy it from them) and get shooting. In the end they didn't charge her a penny, but asked that when she was ready to buy more arrows...come back and see them.

All good shops. The important thing is get set up and start shooting....welcome.


----------



## PotlickerHater (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Gotta second Chunky on the Bow Zone. Those guys are incredible. Great place.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Ordered and paid $220 up front for a dozen arrows at Triple Edge well over a month ago, opening day has come and gone, still no arrows. They were supposed to be ready in 2-3 days. My coworker here at work tonight, is waiting on his bow from the same place. 3 weeks and counting, waiting on a new string. Go to Bow Zone!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

scubaru said:


> Ordered and paid $220 up front for a dozen arrows at Triple Edge well over a month ago, opening day has come and gone, still no arrows. They were supposed to be ready in 2-3 days. My coworker here at work tonight, is waiting on his bow from the same place. 3 weeks and counting, waiting on a new string. Go to Bow Zone!


I have no doubt you are telling the truth. I will say in their defense, that I learned a long time ago...to get all my arrows and things I need by the first of August. Right before bow season, everyone and their brother are trying to get ready to hunt. Everything gets back ordered, supplies run low, and the shops often get overwhelmed.

I do hope you get your stuff soon, or have enough to get you through.


----------

